# Mad River flow rate



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

My brother watches the flow of his Steelhead rivers like a hawk. Is there a web site I can watch the flow of the Mad river? I've looked and can't find one.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the link to the one at Rt 36 ( Middle Mad River) 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03267000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

and here is the link to the one at St Paris Pike, ( Lower trout water)
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03267900&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

Good luck, all the streams in Ohio that have Internet data/real time numbers can be found at this chart: 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/current/?type=flow

Good luck!
Salmonid


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Here is the link to the one at Rt 36 ( Middle Mad River)
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03267000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010
> 
> and here is the link to the one at St Paris Pike, ( Lower trout water)
> ...


Fantastic...thanks alot !

So, this info begs the question. What is the optimal rate. I see right now it's around 120, but I hear folks saying the water is kinda low.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its come up a bit but I think that is still a bit low for late winter early spring on average. Very fishable.
I would say low is under 100, prime for most people is 130-160, and above 200 is up. 300 and above is stay home levels, and above 200 most of what you are doing is streamer fishing unless you know the certain spots where you can dry fly fish then.
hatches should be on here shortly so be ready.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome, thanks......

Figures I get all set up and they forecast five days of solid rain.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Checked the flow this morning and it was 344.... What the Heck!

We went up anyhow, and sure enough the river was unfishable.. Dangitt!


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

Stopped by the Mad today at Rt 36 with my daughter. 1150 cfs on the flow chart. As much as I'd like to fish, it's kind of cool to see it like this after all the low water we've had to deal with this year.


----------



## Empty Creel (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for posting the photos. I was wondering what the level would look like with these high flows. 
It helps to visually see the water level to help quantify the magnitude of flow in a section of river I know!


----------

